# My Roamio Plus is dying - Edge or Bolt to Replace it?



## Ralph P. (Dec 17, 2004)

Greetings,

My Roamio Plus keeps crashing and hanging at the "Just a Few Minutes More" boot screen for 20 to thirty minutes.

I have Spectrum cable which requires a Tuning Adapter. Which is the most stable option? The Bolt or the Edge?

Thanks


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Replace the HD is another option if the unit is lifetime.


----------



## Ralph P. (Dec 17, 2004)

keithg1964 said:


> Replace the HD is another option if the unit is lifetime.


Greetings,

So given the problem I described, you think that the HD is the issue?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Likely the issue. A kickstart code might bring it back to life for a while.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, that sounds like a classic hd failure. But call Weaknees and describe the problem to them. They can help define the problem for certain and, if you like, sell you a replacement drive.


----------

